# Most of you guys are delusional about looks. GTFIH real black pills dropped on you socially inept virgins by somebody with legitimate 80+ body count



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

*FIRST OF ALL,* you must be absolutely retarded if you post mog battles using pics instead of videos. I keep seeing heavily frauded pictures of certain celebrities, like Tom Cruise, used as an argument for Cruise's PSL God status. Post videos or shut the fuck up. *In motion is the ONLY thing that matters. Literally the only thing that matters.

SECOND*, Matt Bomer is not as attractive as you think. He literally looks like a better looking version of a virgin friend of mine, he's got that same big head, massive forehead and thin neck. I've asked a lot of girls, and unlike most of you, I actually know girls IRL given that I have a body count of close to triple digits - and they all agree that Matt Bomer isn't really anything special. He obviously looks good, but to suggest that he's better looking in any way, shape or form, than prime Pitt or prime Efron or Chris Hemsworth is literally dogshit tier retardation. Not a single girl in the real world will agree with this opinion. This is a fact.

*Third,* I will re-iterate, pictures are retarded. In some pictures, Michael Yerger looks absolutely insane, but in motion Chris Hemsworth mogs him big time. Almost anyone will agree. Put them next to each other IRL and it's literally over for Yerger. That said, this is not a mog battle between Hemsworth and Yerger, but I often see people using PICS of Hemsworth saying he's PSL 5 LMAO. Hemsworth mogs Yerger in motion, but Yerger is also extremely good looking.

Proof:

*Chris Hemsworth in motion: *



*Michael Yerger in motion: *



And here's Matt Bomer (*JFL if you actually think he looks anywhere near as good as Michael Yerger or Chris Hemsworth in motion. Literally no girl will ever agree with that. Look at his massive fucking forehead*):



*And Chris Hemsworth is like 15 years older than Yerger and still mogs him to death.

Fourth*, y'all are delusional as hell about beards. Every girl I've ever been with prefer a good beard. Again, I will refer to the videos above. Hemsworth and Yerger got a beard and they both mog Matt Bomer to oblivion. Hemsworth with a full beard arguably looks better than cleaven shaven. Most guys are haloed massively by a strong beard.

*Here's an image of the three (Yerger, Hemsworth, Bomer) next to each other. I just picked a random frame in each video. You can clearly see who looks best out of these three. It's not even a question: 







Fifth*, you have literally no idea what girls like. I'll admit, I find Jon-Erik Hexum hella handsome, too, but he's not better looking than Chris Hemsworth in motion. He's literally only God tier in a single video, this one:



Here, in a buzzcut, Hexum he isn't anywhere close to a PSL God and I can promise you if I asked every single girl I know they will rate Hemsworth above him.



*Sixth*, *there are plenty of random people who, in motion, look way better than most PSL Gods. Here's one that most Michael Yerger hard in motion. *And guess what? *He has a BEARD. 

*


I've been on these forums since the lookism glory days. Probably 6~years now. And I can tell you, I've always found almost every single poster on both of these forums completely and utterly delusional about looks. You guys THINK you know who looks good and who doesn't, but you honestly have no clue who the real slayers are IRL.

*Edit: Literally just asked a girl on Discord, in real time, how she'd rate Yerger, Hemsworth and Bomer. She obviously said Hemsworth>Yerger>>>>Bomer. She said Bomer looks like a tranny. No upper lip, big forehead, glossy skin, repulsive, pointy nose. The list just keeps growing. Fucking LOL at thinking Bomer is a PSL God or anywhere close to it. *


----------



## Aesthetica (Mar 11, 2022)

> You guys THINK you know who looks good and who doesn't, but you honestly have no clue who the real slayers are IRL.


Not saying I disagree but this could be applied to nearly everything you said in this thread. What makes your opinion correct and theirs invalid?


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Not saying I disagree but this could be applied to nearly everything you said in this thread. What makes your opinion correct and theirs invalid?


Because I've actually slept with attractive women my entire adult and teenage life. And I'd like to think I have a real good eye for picking out flaws. And if you're honest with yourself, reading my post, you will realize that I am right and that it's basically an open and shut case. If you want to know who looks good and who doesn't, like truly and honestly WHO LOOKS GOOD AND WHO DOESN'T, just ask me. I will tell you if they get a lot of girls IRL or not.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 11, 2022)

I think the most important thing to understand is that the photos of the PSL-gods used here at VERY altered, made in specific lights, with makeup, by a team of professional photographers. 

In REAL LIFE, you would probably pass by a PSL-god without even noticing him, seriously. 

Blue eyes? Who cares. Not even visible unless direct lights.
Hollow cheeks? Visible only under specific lights. 
Square jaw? Looks fat iRL unless dehydrated. 
Hunter eyes? Ok, nice. What next? Round eyed guy is not worse by much...

And a lot of other things worshipped here...


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> WHO LOOKS GOOD AND WHO DOESN'T, just ask me. I will tell you if they get a lot of girls IRL or not.


I bet 100 you will FAIL. 

Take any autist 6+/10 on this forum, you would judge they fuck women, while they are in the basement until 40 waiting for BIMAX 

Checkmate


----------



## rightfulcel (Mar 11, 2022)

Ok you jerk, but yes pictures are giga cope


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> I think the most important thing to understand is that the photos of the PSL-gods used here at VERY altered, made in specific lights, with makeup, by a team of professional photographers.
> 
> In REAL LIFE, you would probably pass by a PSL-god without even noticing him, seriously.
> 
> ...


Yep, these people have no clue what actually looks good IRL. And again, I can't say this loud enough - PICTURES ARE IRRELEVANT. Only motion matters. Only videos should be used to determine who is better looking and who isn't.

IRL, in my experience, the best looking traits are the following:

Long/prominent chin.
Big, square skull (from all angles).
Moderately square jaw.
*Strong eyebrows /* hunter eyes (this is pretty rare but is actually a legitimately attractive trait).
Nice skin and good skin tone.
HAIR. Hair is literally an insane halo. I've never seen a NW3+ slayer. Ever.

Hemsworth has insanely good eyes and good gaze and a big, square skull. He will mog any model IRL.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> I think the most important thing to understand is that the photos of the PSL-gods used here at VERY altered, made in specific lights, with makeup, by a team of professional photographers.
> 
> In REAL LIFE, you would probably pass by a PSL-god without even noticing him, seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

SendMePicsToRate said:


>


Bro ask any fucking person what color your eyes are, or any of your friends' eyes. They have no clue. I got blue eyes, and I can't even recall the amount of times I've heard "You got BLUE EYES?" in a surprising voice.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Yep, these people have no clue what actually looks good IRL. And again, I can't say this loud enough - PICTURES ARE IRRELEVANT. Only motion matters. Only videos should be used to determine who is better looking and who isn't.
> 
> IRL, in my experience, the best looking traits are the following:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree so much. 

In particular, HAIR AND SKIN ARE LIFE. Also low weight. Eyebrows should fall under hair imo  

You legit don't even need anything much... these traits make you already quite good looking if all other features average. 

All other things like hollow cheeks or prominent cheekbones are IMO just a cherry on top


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Bro ask any fucking person what color your eyes are, or any of your friends' eyes. They have no clue. I got blue eyes, and I can't even recall the amount of times I've heard "You got BLUE EYES?" in a surprising voice.


Had people bring up the fact I have green eyes multiple times , I tend to notice peoples eye colours quite easily though and so does everyone else it just isn't something people will bring up unless it is rare or ultra striking of course. Same with everything you need to be in the top percentiles for something to matter.

You need to have top percentile jaw to get it noticed, you need top percentile zygos, you need top percentile eye area etc...


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> This lends you some solid credibility. I’ve noticed tall chin seems to be a huge factor IRL while people on these forums tend to overemphasize (largely irrelevant) details about the mandible.. Skin quality and eyebrows too. I would add the submental region as also being important while speaking in motion b/c it sags for many.




Yeah, the only times I've ever felt truly facially mogged IRL was by people with really well-projected and prominent chins. It's an insane halo in motion. It's hard to describe unless you've seen it. A wide jaw doesn't have nearly the same effect in motion as a long, prominent chin. Also, like you said, in motion, people actually twist and turn their heads and TALK - and when the submental region sags it looks terrible. And some people look terrible while talking.

I'd like to say I'm pretty damn good looking, I almost never feel mogged despite being only 5'9" - but the few times I REALLY felt mogged the guy had either insane hair + skin + thick eyebrows combo or a tall, prominent chin. Look at the guy above in the last video and you will see what a truly beautiful person looks like IRL. I've seen him IRL at the club. He's mad beautiful, no homo.


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Had people bring up the fact I have green eyes multiple times , I tend to notice peoples eye colours quite easily though and so does everyone else it just isn't something people will bring up unless it is rare or ultra striking of course. Same with everything you need to be in the top percentiles for something to matter.
> 
> You need to have top percentile jaw to get it noticed, you need top percentile zygos, you need top percentile eye area etc...


A friend I grew up with has the best jaw I've ever seen. It's better than Cavill's, basically Pitt tier - and while he does get girls I always had more success than him. 

If he had a smaller jaw and a longer chin he would instead be a giga slayer.


----------



## Korea (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> *SECOND*, Matt Bomer is not as attractive as you think


Shit Thread OP.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> I've seen him IRL at the club... He's mad beautiful,..





chadlitebro said:


> no homo.


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

Korea said:


> Shit Thread OP.


Take a thousand women and ask them who is more attractive sending the videos above. Not a single one will put Bomer at #1.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> A friend I grew up with has the best jaw I've ever seen. It's better than Cavill's, basically Pitt tier - and while he does get girls I always had more success than him.
> 
> If he had a smaller jaw and a longer chin he would instead be a giga slayer.


Never doubted that, I have always said that jaws should be smaller than your cheekbones, have 127 degrees gonial angle, line up with the lips and that will provide you with the ideal ratios and will give you enough vertical height for your chin. That is a top percentile jaw, not a square jaw tbh


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Yup strongly agree. I have a wide jaw and overall face but a short chin (4 wks out from genio) and it just looks stunted tbh.
> 
> Some scientific backing:


Yeah but what if I wanted to bang the orthodontists


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Yep, these people have no clue what actually looks good IRL. And again, I can't say this loud enough - PICTURES ARE IRRELEVANT. Only motion matters. Only videos should be used to determine who is better looking and who isn't.
> 
> IRL, in my experience, the best looking traits are the following:
> 
> ...


Agree but hermsworth have a small skull but hes still a gigachad tho


----------



## spark (Mar 11, 2022)

Bomer is a narrow cuck but Hexum mogs Hemsworth


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2022)

spark said:


> Bomer is a narrow cuck but Hexum mogs Hemsworth


alain mogs all


----------



## chadlitebro (Mar 11, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Yup strongly agree. I have a wide jaw and overall face but a short chin (4 wks out from genio) and it just looks stunted tbh.
> 
> Some scientific backing:


It's weird because I've had a lot of success IRL and my chin is the worst part of my face. Both my chin and maxilla are recessed, but I still look pretty good in 3/4ths and from the front, and just in motion in general. My eyes and decent skull shape carry me. I grew out my beard on the chin to simulate what it would look like if I had a strong, forward projected chin and I must say the difference is massive. I just don't like frauding so I trim it down to only a few mm. I have an okay submental, too so I look pretty good when I talk and move. 

I think the data you posted is pretty legit. I'd like to believe eyes are more important than that, though. But it really depends on lighting, whereas chin doesn't. A good chin will always look good, no matter if the room's dark or lit. Ultimately, she will look in your eyes and at your mouth more than anything. An attractive mouth (not just lips, all of it, the teeth, how it moves etc) shouldn't be underestimated. It's literally the only place I look when I talk to a beautiful woman. I don't know if that's just me, though, but an attractive mouth on women is so beautiful I can't look away even if I tried.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 11, 2022)

What is the point in arguing over which chad is a better chad. 

We all agree that all these men are chadlites or higher which is all you need, 

I agree PSLers are delusional about things like muscle, height, beard, hunter eyes, age pill, status pill, many others 

But we all agree these men are generally good looking 

Just loojsmax to a 6.5/10 overall and focus on other things


----------



## astatine (Mar 11, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> I think the most important thing to understand is that the photos of the PSL-gods used here at VERY altered, made in specific lights, with makeup, by a team of professional photographers.
> 
> In REAL LIFE, you would probably pass by a PSL-god without even noticing him, seriously.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me if Richard Ramirez is attractive? Would girls pick him?


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Yeah, the only times I've ever felt truly facially mogged IRL was by people with really well-projected and prominent chins. It's an insane halo in motion. It's hard to describe unless you've seen it. A wide jaw doesn't have nearly the same effect in motion as a long, prominent chin. Also, like you said, in motion, people actually twist and turn their heads and TALK - and when the submental region sags it looks terrible. And some people look terrible while talking.
> 
> I'd like to say I'm pretty damn good looking, I almost never feel mogged despite being only 5'9" - but the few times I REALLY felt mogged the guy had either insane hair + skin + thick eyebrows combo or a tall, prominent chin. Look at the guy above in the last video and you will see what a truly beautiful person looks like IRL. I've seen him IRL at the club. He's mad beautiful, no homo.


show examples of non giga chads with what you consider a good mandible/chin please


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Yep, these people have no clue what actually looks good IRL. And again, I can't say this loud enough - PICTURES ARE IRRELEVANT. Only motion matters. Only videos should be used to determine who is better looking and who isn't.
> 
> IRL, in my experience, the best looking traits are the following:
> 
> ...


"I've never seen a nw3+ slayer. Ever." 

But according to this study bald men are More attractive  









Bald men are perceived as more attractive and masculine, says study | The Times of India


According to a study, bald men are considered to be more attractive, powerful and strong by people around them.




m.timesofindia.com


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 11, 2022)

If you actually think beards are attractive you're either
a: Chinlet subhuman​b: 30+ oldcel coper​c: Muslim ​d: all above ​​​


----------



## Pupur (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> *FIRST OF ALL,* you must be absolutely retarded if you post mog battles using pics instead of videos. I keep seeing heavily frauded pictures of certain celebrities, like Tom Cruise, used as an argument for Cruise's PSL God status. Post videos or shut the fuck up. *In motion is the ONLY thing that matters. Literally the only thing that matters.
> 
> SECOND*, Matt Bomer is not as attractive as you think. He literally looks like a better looking version of a virgin friend of mine, he's got that same big head, massive forehead and thin neck. I've asked a lot of girls, and unlike most of you, I actually know girls IRL given that I have a body count of close to triple digits - and they all agree that Matt Bomer isn't really anything special. He obviously looks good, but to suggest that he's better looking in any way, shape or form, than prime Pitt or prime Efron or Chris Hemsworth is literally dogshit tier retardation. Not a single girl in the real world will agree with this opinion. This is a fact.
> 
> ...



Information based on asking girls and a few examples, dismissed.


----------



## Pendejo (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Because I've actually slept with attractive women my entire adult and teenage life. And I'd like to think I have a real good eye for picking out flaws. And if you're honest with yourself, reading my post, you will realize that I am right and that it's basically an open and shut case. If you want to know who looks good and who doesn't, like truly and honestly WHO LOOKS GOOD AND WHO DOESN'T, just ask me. I will tell you if they get a lot of girls IRL or not.


Can I PM for a rate?


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Mar 11, 2022)

u posted nothing of substance. literally just:

"i am what you call a chad, and you inkwells don't know anything"

followed by an entire essay of dick riding chris hemsworth. and i've never seen a post on here about matt bomer y is he even relevant?

shit thread, OP. and low IQ as if the anecdotes of a self-proclaimed chad means anything. if you've actually talked to girls u'd know each one has their own favorite specialized versions of chad


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 11, 2022)

hahahah imagine reading all that


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> Literally just asked *a girl on Discord*


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 11, 2022)

what's the point of analyzing and comparing male models and movie stars 
imagine if a bunch of poor niggas were arguing about whether jeff bezo's yacht mogs mark zuckerberg's


----------



## bogii (Mar 11, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> If you actually think beards are attractive you're either
> a: Chinlet subhuman​b: 30+ oldcel coper​c: Muslim ​d: all above ​​​


cope you beardless twink


my face looks like subhuman without stubble


----------



## Deleted member 16641 (Mar 11, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Yup strongly agree. I have a wide jaw and overall face but a short chin (4 wks out from genio) and it just looks stunted tbh.
> 
> Some scientific backing:


Same jfl over


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 11, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> a: Chinlet subhuman


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 11, 2022)

you are right about the motion > pic and also this forum overrate some people yes, however you couldn't establish a legit checklist to understand what *actually *women like the most.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> HAIR. Hair is literally an insane halo. I've never seen a NW3+ slayer. Ever.


I already knew this but slitting my wrists as we speak


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 11, 2022)

Based. Bomer and hexum are overrated. @germanlooks @Preston


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> *SECOND*, Matt Bomer is not as attractive as you think. He literally looks like a better looking version of a virgin friend of mine, he's got that same big head, massive forehead and thin neck. I've asked a lot of girls, and unlike most of you, I actually know girls IRL given that I have a body count of close to triple digits - and they all agree that Matt Bomer isn't really anything special. He obviously looks good, but to suggest that he's better looking in any way, shape or form, than prime Pitt or prime Efron or Chris Hemsworth is literally dogshit tier retardation. Not a single girl in the real world will agree with this opinion. This is a fact.


Stop coping.
Jfl at calling this nothing special. You are a fucking clown who has no clue about what he is talking here.
And your female friends are coping as well and just saying this because they know that they never could have a chance with a man on his looks level jfl







And jfl at using the worst interview to „prove“ that he looks bad in motion.
Just watch this


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 11, 2022)

gobi said:


> cope you beardless twink
> 
> 
> my face looks like subhuman without stubble


Beard isnt stubble. Smh

Im also probably one of the least twink users here...


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 11, 2022)

All of these guys are oldies. If we talk about real appeal to young prime girls, these are the true slayers:


----------



## eyebagcel (Mar 11, 2022)

ask girls what they think of the different races of men and post screenshots of the texts


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 11, 2022)

A decent portion of this forum also think lego block eppley implants, and underbites look good


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 11, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> *FIRST OF ALL,* you must be absolutely retarded if you post mog battles using pics instead of videos. I keep seeing heavily frauded pictures of certain celebrities, like Tom Cruise, used as an argument for Cruise's PSL God status. Post videos or shut the fuck up. *In motion is the ONLY thing that matters. Literally the only thing that matters.
> 
> SECOND*, Matt Bomer is not as attractive as you think. He literally looks like a better looking version of a virgin friend of mine, he's got that same big head, massive forehead and thin neck. I've asked a lot of girls, and unlike most of you, I actually know girls IRL given that I have a body count of close to triple digits - and they all agree that Matt Bomer isn't really anything special. He obviously looks good, but to suggest that he's better looking in any way, shape or form, than prime Pitt or prime Efron or Chris Hemsworth is literally dogshit tier retardation. Not a single girl in the real world will agree with this opinion. This is a fact.
> 
> ...



1) Matt Bomer is a gay. So he doesn't need thick neck

2) Chris Hemsworth is popular than Yerger or Hexum. If Hexum didn't die he would have been the biggest heartthrob ever. He might have played some Superhero or James Bond. Not every girl is autistic enough to find unknown actors or male models like us. They just see popular actors like Hemsworth, Evans and consider them gl. But in tinder/ real life, they would pick Hexum over Evans/ Hemsworth. Doesn't mean latter two are incel. They're still chads

3) beards are out of trend these days. Either go clean shaven or light stubble


----------



## 2d v2 (Mar 11, 2022)

bigger jaw, wider brow ridge, tall cheekbones with low mass points and alien eye shape. Thats the code.


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 13, 2022)

dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Mar 13, 2022)

jfl at this autistic tirade

try to grasp that there is a difference between slaying and trying to improve facial aesthetics


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 19, 2022)

username "CHADLITEbro" and posts a bunch of fucking CHADS and attacks looksmax.org users
yep , it checks out


----------



## Cope (Mar 19, 2022)

Bomer isn't even a PSL God, no one here cares about him


----------



## Cope (Mar 19, 2022)

That Yerger fag looks like he's suffering from prognathism


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks bhai I been saying for last 3 years, IRL appeal, Hemsworth, Momoa, Zayn are in a league all of their own


----------



## Paroxysm (Mar 19, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> This lends you some solid credibility. I’ve noticed tall chin seems to be a huge factor IRL while people on these forums tend to overemphasize (largely irrelevant) details about the mandible.. Skin quality and eyebrows too. I would add the submental region as also being important while speaking in motion b/c it sags for many.
> 
> I can hard mew and pose for a photo and look like my submental is super taut but it’s actually garbage when I talk. In addition, taking into account the average woman is ~8” shorter than me, they notice that shit


A lot of people on this forum and on PSL in general obsess about chin projection when in reality it's all about chin height. chin HEIGHT is what's actually dimorphic. 

Well developed jaws are an attractive trait on both men and women, but it's the chin height you gotta watch out for. Tall chin average projection mogs a short, well projected chin.

and i say this as the owner of the latter...


----------



## MilkoShoes (Mar 19, 2022)

Beards are soy


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Mar 19, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Thanks bhai I been saying for last 3 years, IRL appeal, Hemsworth, Momoa, Zayn are in a league all of their own


jfl imagine being around momoa with your wife or girlfriend, brutal brutal mogging


----------



## Boxingfan (Apr 1, 2022)

Keep coping hexum mogs Hemsworth to hell and back


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Apr 12, 2022)

chadlitebro said:


> HAIR. Hair is literally an insane halo. I've never seen a NW3+ slayer. Ever.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Thanks bhai I been saying for last 3 years, IRL appeal, Hemsworth, Momoa, Zayn are in a league all of their own


Momoa here is so underrated. His side profile is insane


----------

